# Oberon Design Request



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

Here's an email I just sent to Oberon Design. I'll post any follow-ups I receive. I'm also curious to know how many of you would be interested in a similar design. If you are, email Oberon and maybe we can get some action going!

_Dear Oberon Design,

I received my black Sky Dragon Kindle 2 cover yesterday and absolutely love it. This cover will be the perfect Kindle accessory while I read fantasy novels, especially those featuring dragons.

I also read a good number of science fiction novels, and would love to also have a science-fiction-themed Oberon cover for my Kindle 2. I'd be thrilled (as, I'm sure, would plenty of others) to see Oberon offer a design with a science fiction feel to it. An atom, or a rocket ship, the planet Saturn, or perhaps a swirling galaxy.

Just a thought. Thanks so much for my fantastic Kindle cover!_


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow, I already got a response. Looks promising!

_Dear Michael, thanks for the great, fun suggestion. It will go on the list today. We have a new beautiful blue color for later this year and a planetary theme would be very beautiful on the peacock blue. Thanks for contacting us and I'm really glad your cover pleased you. Becca_


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, they aim to please, don't they?!    Can't wait to see what they come out with next!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Very cool! I'm sure many people here on KB would be interested in that. I personally wouldn't buy one because I don't use leather, but I do respect the craftsmanship that goes into designing the Oberon covers, so I'd definitely be interested to see what it looks like.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

And now we know that the peacock blue is coming, too. That's the test color on Patrizia's one of a kind Kindle cover. 

L


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

oooohhh.. peacock blue...I'm excited...i already see a 3rd cover in my future...yep, i just purchase a 2nd one yesterday...I had thought that I wouldn't buy any more accessories for my KK, but it's tempting...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

With that quick a response, I think I might email them on making the Daffodil journal cover into a K2 cover.  As much as I love some of the other designs, that one I wouldn't be able to resist!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

omg more blue!!!! yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> With that quick a response, I think I might email them on making the Daffodil journal cover into a K2 cover. As much as I love some of the other designs, that one I wouldn't be able to resist!


As most people know by now.... I use the classic journal covers for my Kindle and absolutely love the added protection they give MaKK. I just bought the daffodil journal cover a month ago in fern and have been using it for MaKK ever since. This cover is beyond gorgeous and I couldn't be happier. People just go crazy over how beautiful/graceful this cover is..... so I HIGHLY recommend it!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Leslie said:


> And now we know that the peacock blue is coming, too. That's the test color on Patrizia's one of a kind Kindle cover.
> 
> L


I knew there was a reason I hadn't ordered my third Oberon cover-I'm going to wait for Peacock Blue now. That cover they made for Patrizia is just beautiful!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Leslie said:


> And now we know that the peacock blue is coming, too. That's the test color on Patrizia's one of a kind Kindle cover.
> 
> L


I requested ROH in blue, even said I'd be willing to pay extra for it, and I was happy with navy. They said no... I guess they just do it for certain customers? Oh well, I'll probably still buy from them again, especially if there is another blue available.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Kindgirl said:


> I requested ROH in blue, even said I'd be willing to pay extra for it, and I was happy with navy. They said no... I guess they just do it for certain customers? Oh well, I'll probably still buy from them again, especially if there is another blue available.


Patrizia's cover wasn't a special order, it was a one of a kind thank you gift they made after all the work she's done for them. So don't feel left out, it's not just something they'll do for certain customers. 

I do wish they'd do special orders though, I'd also be happy to pay extra.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Kindgirl, I believe that Patrizia does promotional work for Oberon at no charge and that the cover they made her was a gift especially made for her for that reason.  It is my understanding that this company goes out of their way to make their customers happy.  Maybe since they have just said that they will be releasing the Peacock Blue later this year that the ROH will be one of the designs since it is so popular.  Just wait a bit and we may all be surprised.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

They are killing me. They have to stop. Everytime I talk myself out of buy another cover, they come up with new ones. I really liked the color of Patrizia's cover, so I'll wait to see what is offered in the new color.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd pay extra too.  Does anyone have an idea of how long it will be before the peacock blue is offered?


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Now I'm curious about this Peacock Blue, could anyone kindly point me in the direction of the thread with Patrizia's pics?

EDIT: Nevermind, found it. Gorgeous!


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> I'd pay extra too. Does anyone have an idea of how long it will be before the peacock blue is offered?


Ooooooooo I will SO wait for the peacock blue cover. I don't care what design it is either!


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

Just when I got to point of telling myself to make a decision already!!!! (Forest in Green) I see a reference to peacock!  I would love to know when it will be available.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

You can see the lovely peacock blue here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.msg119354.html#msg119354


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hosukai Wave in peacock Blue OOOO no.........I Must................refrain!!!!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> Hosukai Wave in peacock Blue


That's exactly what came to mind for me too. That peacock is beautiful... Three Graces in that color would tempt me also.

I also really like the "Icon" journals. It would be cool if they'd do some Kovers in that style.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Oooh, Peacock Blue - is there an emoticon for "heavy sigh"?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> I'd pay extra too. Does anyone have an idea of how long it will be before the peacock blue is offered?


Last quarter 2009 is probably the earliest.

L


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Last quarter 2009 is probably the earliest.
> 
> L


That's what I was thinking. Sept/Oct probably.

I'd love to see the Hummingbirds in Peacock Blue. It's only available in a journal cover now though.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Well! I know what I want for Christmas... Or wait, do I get Halloween presents?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I would love to be able to get a peacock blue cover.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I sent them an email asking that if they do make the peacock available, that they make Seaside and Waterfall in that color. (you can see both in the Large Journals section) I'd order peacock Seaside in half a heartbeat.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

have that color in a cover.. its not offered to the public yet. I do alot of PR work for Oberon and I can tell you, Becca, she is the company president and her brother Brandon run the place.. it is very small, Don who is one of the head designers .. all of them will do what they can to please the clients...

They sent me this cover as a thanks for the PR work I was doing.. here is a link to the color.. Mine is a little unique but the new color SHOULD be around fall or winter and its not too far off from mine as far as color goes..

the one I have is NOT for SALE or offered so please do not ask them for it.. down the road who knows.. here is the link .. glad you like them. I think they are fantastic!

GO down until you see my post with photos

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.220.html


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This is a better link. It goes right to the pictures:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.msg119354.html#msg119354

L


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Aw crap.  A space theme and that blue.  I wonder how much change is in my jar so I can start saving now.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> Aw crap. A space theme and that blue. I wonder how much change is in my jar so I can start saving now.


I am picturing a wraparound cover with the solar system...

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am picturing a wraparound cover with the solar system...
> 
> L


That would be gorgeous! As soon as any cover is released in that color I will be ordering it. I don't care what the design is to be honest.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I've been waiting for a Wolf cover, but if they did a space/planetary cover I'd have trouble choosing, LOL!  At least if it's at the end of the year I can ask for it for Christmas, LOL!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am picturing a wraparound cover with the solar system...
> 
> L


That would be great...


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for responding everyone. There seems to be some interest in an Oberon cover with a SF theme, so I'm encouraged. (Although there seems to be a LOT more interest in the Peacock Blue pronouncement, LOL).

Something else I'd like to see would be a two-tone cover using a process similar to that shown on the Icon Journals:


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am picturing a wraparound cover with the solar system...
> 
> L


I would be so all over that, especially in that new blue...


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

ZomZom, I suggested that to them also. The Icon journals are awesome!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I sent a quick note to Oberon last evening to ask about the Peacock Blue and I got this reply from Becca about *20 minutes later*:

"Yes it's coming but not for awhile. Can't give you an exact date yet. It's the first time the tannery has made this blue and sometimes the first few loads are disasters and have to be redone. As far as Kindle covers go it would appear as a choice for the Roof of Heaven and the Wave. Not sure what else yet. If you do talk on the boards about this, do me a favor and let everybody know that it will be a few months yet. Thanks!!"Becca


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

OK, I couldn't resist asking for one more thing from Oberon. I asked for the Yin Yang Dragon design to be added to the K2 lineup. I'm keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i like the planetary theme.  i'd also like to see a sealife theme to go along with my hokusai cover which would be nice in the new blue.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

ZomZom said:


> OK, I couldn't resist asking for one more thing from Oberon. I asked for the Yin Yang Dragon design to be added to the K2 lineup. I'm keeping my fingers crossed...


I love that one too. 

I'm heartbroken though; Becca told me it was pretty unlikely that Daffodil will be offered as a K2 cover, since it's not one of their most popular journal designs. Now I don't know what to do, since I know full well I'll never use it as a journal, and my hands can't handle the additional weight of the journal + Amazon cover combo.

Sigh.


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

I know what you mean, Victoria.  I wonder if they could come up with a modular design that would allow for swappable covers.  You know, the "guts" that hold the Kindle in place could be permanent, but have an insert or something that would allow for faces to be changed.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I've been mulling over a couple of design ideas all week for something more consistently interchangeable that wouldn't add weight.  I'll just have to keep thinking.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I love that one too.
> 
> I'm heartbroken though; Becca told me it was pretty unlikely that Daffodil will be offered as a K2 cover, since it's not one of their most popular journal designs. Now I don't know what to do, since I know full well I'll never use it as a journal, and my hands can't handle the additional weight of the journal + Amazon cover combo.
> 
> Sigh.


Well you could use the journal cover with the amazon cover tucked in if you just had to have daffodils.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

PJ said:


> Well you could use the journal cover with the amazon cover tucked in if you just had to have daffodils.


Yes, unfortunately, as I said, that's not an option. The Oberon K2 cover is already at the very limit of what I can handle with my disability. The larger journal is surely heavier, and the Amazon cover would add close to another half pound. For most people, I can see that's not an issue. In my case, it's not doable.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am picturing a wraparound cover with the solar system...
> 
> L


I would love a cover like this one in blue.


----------

